

NYU Stern's Poster Boy – A Look into the 18 Year Old Hedge Fund Manager - startuppanel
http://www.startuppanel.co/sp-meets-julian-marchese-the-18-year-old-hedge-fund-manager/

======
pfusiarz
I'd love to see this in 10 years when he actually has experience.

